# Προσωπικότητα > Ναρκισσιστική Διαταραχή Προσωπικότητας >  ????

## iwannaaa

ΜΕΡΙΚΕΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ ΟΤΑΝ ΕΧΩ ΝΑ ΔΙΑΒΑΣΩ ΣΚΕΦΤΟΜΑΙ ΤΙ ΜΑΛΑΚΙΕΣ ΚΑΝΩ.ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΟΛΟΙ ΟΙ ΑΛΛΟΙ.ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΚΑΤΙ ΞΕΧΩΡΙΣΤΩ , ΝΑ ΔΗΜΙΟΥΡΗΣΩ.ΚΑΙ ΕΚΕΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΟΥ ΑΠΟΘΑΡΡΥΝΟΜΑΙ .ΚΑΠΟΥ ΕΔΩ ΥΠΟΘΑΛΠΕΙ ΕΓΩΙΣΜΟΣ; ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΠΩ ΣΚΕΦΤΟΜΑΙ: ΟΛΟΙ ΒΓΑΙΝΟΥΜΕ ΣΤΡΑΤΙΩΤΑΚΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΣΥΣΤΗΜΑΤΟΣ Η ΜΗΠΩΣ ΔΕΝ ΑΓΑΠΑΩ ΑΡΚΕΤΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΝΩ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΕΓΩΙΣΤΡΙΑ ΘΕΛΟΝΤΑΣ ΝΑ ΞΕΧΩΡΙΖΩ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΤΑΛΗΓΩ ΣΤΟ ΑΝΤΙΘΕΤΟ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑ ΤΗΣ ΑΠΟΤΥΧΙΑΣ ΑΠΤΟ ΝΑ ΔΙΑΚΡΙΘΩ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΜΙΑ ΚΑΙΝΟΤΟΜΙΑ ΔΕΙΧΝΟΝΤΑΣ ΟΤΙ ΑΞΙΖΩ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΟ ΑΠΟ ΑΛΛΟΥΣ;ΑΝ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΤΕ ΤΙ ΕΝΝΟΩ...

Εστάλη από SM-J510FN στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## iwannaaa

Προσπαθω να συμφιλιωθω με το συστημα κι εχω ενα ανθρωπακι μεσα μ που μου λεει τι κανεις ρε ιωαννα; πως προδιδεις ετσι τα ιδανικα σ με το να υποτασσεσαι; κι ενα αλλο ανθρωπακι που μου λεει μην εισαι αλαζονας.αυτη ειναι η πραγματικοτητα.πορευσου οπως ολοι κι ας μη σαρεσει .ασε τις επαναστατικες μαλακιες της νεαρης σ ηλικιας γτ μια μερα που θα σαι απενταρη θα το μετανιωσεις.και το αλλο ανθρωπακι απανταει: τι να την κανεις τη ζωη με τα απαραιτητα αγαθα αν αρρωστησεις εσυ η ιδια και καθε μερα ειναι μονοτονη;

Εστάλη από SM-J510FN στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## iwannaaa

[url]http://www.kavafis.gr/poems/content.asp?id=80&cat=1 
αγαπημενε τα ειπες ολα

----------


## ioannis2

Δυστυχώς η επανάσταση δεν έχει χρήμα. Για να επιβιώσεις τότε πρέπει να έχεις οπαδούς ή χρηματοδότες για να σε τρέφουν και να σε σπονσάρουν. Πρώτα πρέπει να χεις απήχηση στους άλλους. 

Ούτε όμως να εξευτελίζεις τον εαυτό σου μες τις συνάφειες του κόσμου αν δεν έκανες τη ζωη που ήθελες, όπως λέει και ο Καβάφης (δεν πρόλαβα να δω το ποίημα του αν είναι σ αυτό που παραπέμπεις). 

Φεύγεις από κάπου έστω κι αν δεν έχεις εναλλακτικές αν η κατάσταση είναι ανυπόφορη είτε από πλευράς φύσης της δουλειάς είτε ατόμων.
Ο εγωισμός είναι καλό πράγμα φτάνει να μαστε λγάκι αντικειμενικοί με τον εαυτό μας, δηλαδή να ξέρουμε μέχρι που φτάνουν οι δυνάμεις μας για να μην τις υποτιμάμε. Διότι συνηθίσαμε να δίνουμε αρνητική χροιά στην αντικειμενικότητα. Κι έτσι διεκδικάμε για εμάς ή δεν ανεχόμαστε ότι μας επηρεάζει αρνητικά. Κι αυτό μικρή επανάσταση είναι.

----------


## elis

Μπραβο σ ιωαννα που εχεισ τετοια διλημματα οτι αποφασισεισ θα ειναι κι η ζωη σου μαλλον αλλα μη βιαζεσαι θα δειξει τι θα βγει

----------


## Έρις

Ούτως ή άλλως υπάρχεις μέσα σε αυτό το σύστημα, δεν μπορείς να αποτελέσεις ξέχωρο κομμάτι της κοινωνίας (η κοινωνία υπάρχει εντός του συστήματος), εκτός αν θέλεις να απομονωθείς. Αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν μπορείς να δημιουργήσεις και να διαφοροποιηθείς από ότι δεν σου αρέσει. Μπορείς να χαράξεις τη δική σου πορεία, όσο επαναστατική κι αν είναι.

Όσον αφορά, το θέμα της διάκρισης από το "σωρό".... το θέμα δεν είναι ότι δεν μπορείς να το κάνεις, το θέμα είναι ποιοι λόγοι σε οδηγούν σ αυτή την ανάγκη;

----------


## iwannaaa

Οτι δεν ταιριαζω εκει

Εστάλη από SM-J510FN στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Έρις

Εφόσον δεν ταιριάζεις στο σωρό, είσαι διαφορετική, δεν χρειάζεται να κάνεις κάτι για να το επιδεικνύεις... Φαντάζομαι ότι θα είναι κατάφωρο και από τις επιλογές σου.

----------


## elis

Μια χαρα ταιριαζεισ 
https://youtu.be/tUp0Xt2jjVc

----------


## elis

Ιωαννα να σου δωσω μια συμβουλη σε σενα και στη ναταλια ειστε κοριτσια με ενδιαφερον καυλερεσ μικρεσ κλπ οταν θα κανετε σχεση με αντρα το μονο που θα πρεπει να προσεχετε ειναι το ενδιαφερον δηλαδη συγκεκριμενα μπορει να τα εχετε ολα να ειστε υπεροχεσ αλλα να σασ βαρεθουν γτ οσο ωραιεσ κι αν ειστε θελει κ ουσια εκτοσ απο εικονα για πολλουσ λογουσ οποτε μονο αυτο το ενδιαφερον τι θα τ πειτε κλπ

----------


## iwannaaa

Δε θα λεγα οτι δεν εχω ουσια 
Το αντιθετο.ειμαι πολυπλοκη εγκεφαλικα

Εστάλη από SM-J510FN στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## elis

Ναι αγαπη εχεισ ενδιαφερον να στο πω απλα καθομαι και διαβαζω τι μαλακια θα πεισ εισαι ανυσηχη θεσ να μαθεισ αυτο σε ξεχωριζει μην το χασεισ αυτο

----------


## elis

Μην νομιζεισ παντωσ οτι εισαι ξεχωριστη στη ζωη ειναι οι ησυχοι κι οι ανυσηχοι οι κοιμισμενοι κι οι ξυπνιοι οι αμαρτωλοι και οι αλλοι μην αγχωνεσαι παντωσ τα ιδια ειμαστε καλεσ καταχρησεισ αμα εισαι ανυσηχη

----------


## iwannaaa

Τι καταχρησεις;με τρομαζεις

Εστάλη από SM-J510FN στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## elis

Αμα εισαι οντωσ ανυσηχη ειναι σχεδον σιγουρο η αλκοολ η τσιγαρο καλη συνεχεια

----------


## iwannaaa

Μαλλον φαρμακα

Εστάλη από SM-J510FN στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## elis

Οτι και να διαλεξεισ θα μπλεξεισ δε σωνομαστε με τιποτα και κοιτα τωρα που εισαι νεα να κανεισ γνωριμιεσ κ σχεσεισ να μην εχεισ απωθημενα κ κομπλεξ

----------


## elis

Αν εισαι οντωσ ανυσηχη αυτη ειναι η μοιρα που εχουν για εμασ γι αυτο αγαπαω τα παιδια στο νοσοκομειο τουσ μονιμουσ κατοικουσ

----------


## elis

Εσυ νομιζεισ οσοι πινουν ειναι βλακεσ αλλα δεν ειναι ετσι μπορει να ειναι πολυ πιο εξυπνοι απο οτι φανταζεσαι

----------


## iwannaaa

Τι να κανεις την εξυπναδα αν αυτοκαταστρεφεσαι και εισαι δειλος που νομιζεις οτι το αλκοολ θα σου λυσει τα προβληματα;

Εστάλη από SM-J510FN στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## elis

Μακαρι αγαπη να ξεφυγεισ γι αυτο στα λεμε

----------

